# Remington Safety Switch



## EMan2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's possible to modify the safety switch on a Remington 870 for a left hand shooter?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## redhawk44 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it still is.

I know it used to be because I had a left hand safety on an 870 at one time.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I know there is because I just did it. Go to your local gunshop and ask for an after-market lefthanded safety for an 870. You have to take out a couple of pins and replace the original one. Cost me $24.99. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, I'm sure the gunsmith could do it in 30 seconds.


----------



## EMan2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks, that's exactly the info I was looking for.
Ian



tb said:


> I know there is because I just did it. Go to your local gunshop and ask for an after-market lefthanded safety for an 870. You have to take out a couple of pins and replace the original one. Cost me $24.99. If you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself, I'm sure the gunsmith could do it in 30 seconds.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wouldn't happen to remember the company that made it or be able to supply the link?...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's an update on this subject. I contacted Remington and asked about converting an RH 870 to LH safety. The gal I talked to advised that with their shotguns made in the 80's, the RH safety could converted to LH by simply flipping it over to the other side.

Unfortunately after the 80's, the design of the trigger group was changed. It now requires a left hand trigger plate and left hand safety to set up a southpaw safety on a RH shotgun.

The LH plate costs $80 from Remington, and you have to buy the LH safety as well. This is not for the entire trigger assembly. I understood her to say that you used the trigger & guts from the RH one that was being replaced. The left hand plate trigger group can then be installed in a RH action without alteration.

I did some snooping around, and could find no aftermarket LH drop in 
safety for a RH Remington shotgun. On a gun auction website, I was lucky enough to find a RH 870 trigger group on which the safety had been converted to LH, which I snapped up at a very reasonable price.


----------



## gunster1 (Feb 1, 2008)

i am making rem 870 left hand safeties, if you are interested, let me know. joe venezia.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Gunster1 -- what do you think of this:



NDTerminator said:


> Here's an update on this subject. I contacted Remington and asked about converting an RH 870 to LH safety. It now requires a left hand trigger plate and left hand safety to set up a southpaw safety on a RH shotgun.


----------



## gunster1 (Feb 1, 2008)

take a look at your trigger assy. there should be a hole offset to the right above the safety, in which the spring and ball detent fit. if you have this assy, the safety i am making will drop right in and work just fine.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Gunster1 -- thanks. That's what I've been doing for several years. But when I saw a post about needing to change the trigger plate (??) I wondered if I have been missing something. I think Remington might be going a little over the top here.


----------



## Deputy5566 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gunster,

Let me know if you are still making and selling the lefty safety buttons. Would love to have one and no one else seems to make them anymore.


----------

